# Return of the Halloween Haunt Podcast



## Halloween Haunter (Oct 3, 2007)

I hope the past year hasn't been too sunny for you.... I have been busily toiling away in my haunt preparing another season of frightful episodes about my favorite holiday. Please join me in the Halloween Haunt to learn about the Ouija board, classic Halloween party games, a classic movie celebrating a big anniversary this year, poems and more. You can subscribe to Halloween Haunt on iTunes or other podcatcher or go directly to Halloween Haunt.


----------

